# Middle name for Oscar



## Jennifurball

First of all what are people's thoughts on Oscar? It's not a name I have ever come across before which is one reason why I chose it, just wanted to know if people thought it was cute or not?

Also what names go with it as a middle name? I have nothing to do with the dad so can't pick a name from him etc, and wouldn't want to haha.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I like Oscar as first or middle. Kind of similar, my DS has Owen as one of his middle names. Its after my grandpa. Is that an option? Naming after a family member?


----------



## Boo44

It's hard but Oscar Pistorius has completely ruined the name Oscar for me and I don't like it at all these days!

I do know of a few little boys named Oscar though and they're all very cute 

What about

Oscar Samuel
Oscar James
Oscar George
Oscar Thomas


----------



## Weebles

I love the name Oscar and suggested it to my husband as a potential boys name but he has this extreme association thing and said it makes him think of Oscar the grouch. I think it's adorable for a little boy and in my opinion it ages well too. Bonus that Oz can be used as a nn. 

I really do like this name but for a boy I am stuck using my husband's middle name as it's a tradition he wants to continue. I haven't been able to consider middle names before so here it goes.

Oscar Martin
Oscar Michael 
Oscar Luis
Oscar William


----------



## Jennifurball

Lol yes Oscar Pistorius did cross my mind.

Oscar James, that's nice.


----------



## Boo44

I find James goes nicely with most names and is a lovely middle name! It's my eldest son's middle name X


----------



## Lucasmum

I like the name Oscar James :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oscar Jack
Oscar Max
Oscar Leo
Oscar Rowan


----------



## Ro168

I love Oscar, I don't think of Pistorius at all unless someone mentions him.


----------



## MrsHudson

I love oscar! My step dad called my son that on accident once.... his name is Oliver. I was going to say Oscar leo and I like Oscar James too.


----------



## Jennifurball

Ah thanks, I have had a few people put me off, when I mention Oscar I don't get a reaction at all :/ I think it's cute though and like names that loads of others don't have. Plus I think it suits a baby and a little cheeky lad lol.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love oscar xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

My DS is called Oscar Thomas :)


----------



## cskme_

PP mentioned Oscar Rowan, I think that's cute. Maybe Oscar Alexander?


----------



## laura109

I like oscar

Oscar james
Oscar luke
Oscar lee
Oscar leo
Oscar caleb
Its hard to know without surname but i love the name xx


----------



## Buffyx

I like Oscar. I agree that Oscar James sounds nice.

Oscar Louis
Oscar Benjamin
Oscar David 
Oscar Henry


----------

